# Mutants and Masterminds Campaign



## damiller (Oct 26, 2003)

PL 10 

Mythical New York Type Setting (City is called Megalopolis) 

Online Play Platform: Open RPG (I will be creating custom miniatures of your characters for play, tho I don't use them as tactical, but rather visual cues) 

1 time per week, 8:00 CST till 10:00 CST Wedsday nights. 

4 players max 

Game will start the 29th of October. 

email me dm52082@hotmail.com


----------

